# Northwest Ohio?



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

looking to communicate with other IBS sufferers. Online or at public meeting place. I have been dealing with it for 30 plus years. Seems to be getting worse as time goes on, however, I've been finding some good remedies. Thanks, Steve


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

hiya been a sufferer since 2000 and mine is getting worse aswell , ibs screws with your life , tried everything nowt works


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello debbie38, Ibs reeks havoc in my life too. Somethings that has helped me have been, tea, chamomile & peppermint. Helps calm stomach. Another good thing is activated charcoal pills. That really helps. I mix powdered fiber with water. Imodium, lomitol medicine. Do u have any remedies?


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone want to share remedies?


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

Steve, where did you go? Im in NW Ohio too, but yes I can sympathize with the screwing up your life part.


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

humiliated said:


> Steve, where did you go? Im in NW Ohio too, but yes I can sympathize with the screwing up your life part.


I went to Northwest Ohio Gastronology of Ohio, on Monroe st. in Toledo. I no longer go there though, I am looking for another gastronologist. Ya, definitely screws things up. If I know I'll be out most of day I won't eat, I rarely eat before noon 95% of the time. No cures, that's beyond me but I understand there are other diseases or sicknesses without cures as well.Thanks for replying.


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

Seems like the thing about remedies is they work for a while but it comes back with a vengance or different things work for different people. I have IBS A so seems like whatever helps one way hurts the other.


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

humiliated said:


> Seems like the thing about remedies is they work for a while but it comes back with a vengance or different things work for different people. I have IBS A so seems like whatever helps one way hurts the other.


Humiliated, I haven't been here in awhile. I was feeling pretty good. Although, IBS has reaered it's ugly head again.So I guess I'll try the doctors again, that really doesn't help. I've noticed that somethings work for others and somethings don't. Ie, med, herbal, etc. I am at my wits end,Still searching for good remedies, Have you came across any?


----------

